# Fahrwerkseinstellung beim Spicy



## h.jay (24. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

wir haben mal wieder Bikezuwachs bekommen. Diesmal hat ein Spicy 516L das Kellerlicht erblickt...

Irgendwie fällt es uns schwer, die Gabel perfekt auf die Fahrerin abzustimmen (beim Dämpfer gibt es keine Probleme). Deswegen wollte ich mal nachfragen, wie das andere Spicy-Fahrer handhaben, also welchen Druck sie in der Gabel (bei uns 36er Talas) fahren. Damit man das einordnen kann bitte ich auch um Gewichtsangaben und Vorlieben (weiche Einstellung, überwiegend Touren, verblockte Trails ...)

Momentan sind wir bei 3,5bar bei einen Fahrergewicht (fahrfertig mit Ausrüstung) von ~57kg, aber irgendwie wurden bei der letzten Tour nur knapp die Hälfte des Federwegs ausgenutzt. Vorlieben: Touren und verblockte Trails, aber keine Sprünge.

Uns ist schon klar, dass die Gabel erst noch eingefahren werden muß.
Also, wie habt ihr eure Fox Gabeln beim Spicy abgestimmt?

Viele Grüße,
h.jay


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. März 2010)

Fahr sie wirklich erst mal ein. Da tut sich noch einiges in den ersten 100 km. Ansonsten Gabel mit 30% Sag, dann sollte der Federweg bei harten Schlägen auch fast komplett genutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (26. März 2010)

Hallo Kater, ;-)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Die Theorie ist mir ja auch bekannt und die habe ich verstanden. Ich wollte einfach nur ein paar Erfahrungswerte sammeln. Ist mir aber nicht geglückt...

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst,
h.jay


----------



## zwente (26. März 2010)

ike habs einfach nach fox vorgaben gemacht, zugstufe glaubi 8 klicks und ca. 3,8bar bei s0 76kg!

3,5bar sollten bei 57kg zuviel sein, laut manual für das gewicht 3.1bar

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. März 2010)

Man nehme das Manual und serviere es flambiert an einer guten Soße. 

Im Ernst: Das Manual ist maximal ein Anhaltpunkt. Da jedes Rad in der Geomtrie unterschiedlich ist, kann das Manual einfach nicht universell stimmen. Durch unterschiedliche Rahmenlängen (% Gewicht des Fahrers auf dem Vorderrad) und unterschiedliche Steuerrohrwinkel ist das nicht beschreibbar.


----------



## Elfchen (26. März 2010)

wieg 48 kg. Mit Protektoren, Jacket etc etwas über 50. Hab auch das Spicy L. Fahr die Gabel mit ca. 20 Bar. Nutz aber leider auch nicht den kompletten Federweg. Aber bei noch weniger schlägt sie durch


----------



## zwente (27. März 2010)

naja ist bei 20 bar auch nicht zu erwarten das der ganze federweg genutzt wird ;-)

@katze: ich bin zufrieden mit meiner einstellung, und dir frage war "wie habt ihr eure spicys eingestellt". er fragt doch nur nach anhaltspunkten oder hat jeder mit 57kg den gleichen druck auffa gabel?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> wieg 48 kg. Mit Protektoren, Jacket etc etwas über 50. Hab auch das Spicy L. Fahr die Gabel mit ca. 20 Bar. Nutz aber leider auch nicht den kompletten Federweg. Aber bei noch weniger schlägt sie durch



20 bar bei 48 kg? Hab nicht alles gelesen, aber welche Gabel fährst du denn?


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. März 2010)

Bei den dicken Gabeln (Talas als Luftgabel sowieso) würde ich noch einwerfen, dass die einfach nicht für lockere Touren konzipiert sind. Oder anders herum: der Federweg wird erst bei gröberen Einsätzen richtig genutzt. Ich hab ca. 90kg, die mittlere Feder (also eigentlich zu weich) in der Lyrik, üppig SAG und butterweiches Ansprechen. 
Genutzt wird der FW auf Touren trotzdem nicht- erst im Park nutzt man die Reserven.


----------



## Elfchen (28. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 20 bar bei 48 kg? Hab nicht alles gelesen, aber welche Gabel fährst du denn?


Asche auf mein Haupt... sind 2 Bar... Sorryyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RealNBK (6. April 2010)

In der Gabel fahre ich knapp 5 Bar bei 78kg nackig.
Die ersten 200km war die gabel total beschissen was das ansprechen betraf und hat sich auch nicht wirklich gebessert.
Am WE hab ich das Stückchen aber mal richtig dolle im Taunus (Altkönig) rangenommen und es hat sich scheinbar etwas getan. Zwar ist das Ansprechverhalten immernoch schlecht, aber viel besser als beim Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (7. April 2010)

wieviel sag haste denn?


----------



## matshenning (30. April 2010)

hi,
suche ein 1oo kg spicy fahrer, habe meins an einen 100 kg menschen verkauft  und der findet kein passenden dämpfer setup.
dämpfer wippt trotz korrekter einstellung , wäre um einen tipp dankbar.
gruß mark


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Mai 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> In der Gabel fahre ich knapp 5 Bar bei 78kg nackig.
> Die ersten 200km war die gabel total beschissen was das ansprechen betraf und hat sich auch nicht wirklich gebessert.
> Am WE hab ich das Stückchen aber mal richtig dolle im Taunus (Altkönig) rangenommen und es hat sich scheinbar etwas getan. Zwar ist das Ansprechverhalten immernoch schlecht, aber viel besser als beim Kauf.



Und wieder einer, der nackt fährt. 

Die 36er Forken brauchen bei uns Leichtgewichten eine sehr lange Einfahrzeit...


----------



## eL (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Lapierreisten

Ich habe seit nem jahr das spicy 516 (ohne L) mit der 36er Fox. Die gabel ist mit dem entprechenden druck abwärts schon ein traum. Leider sackt sie dann auch, an etwas langsamer gefahrenen stufen, fast komplett ein und hinterlässt kratzer an dem protektoren (akzeptierbar) sowie handteller große dunkelblaue flecken (das geht garnicht) auf oberschenkeln des bedieners.

Das wollt ich jetzt keine 32 mal wiederholen und beobachten

Was also tun bei einer Fox 36R damit sie mehr Lowspeed druckstufe bekommt? Kann ich die Kartusche einer RC2 einbauen lassen oder würde dies finanziell völliger unsinn bedeuten?

Alternativ würde ich eine neuanschaffung aus dem hause rockshox ins auge fassen. Lyrik "2-step air" oder "solo air" sollten diese einstellmöglichkeiten doch besitzen und trotzdem funktional und leicht sein.

was meint ihr?

beste grüße


----------



## hopfer (6. Juni 2010)

finanziell wäre das völlig unsinnig.
dann doch lieber fox verkaufen und RS Lyrik solo air kaufen. (von der 2-step würde ich die Finger lassen soll jetzt zwar großteilig funktionieren aber ein par saufen immer noch ab.)


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Juni 2010)

eL schrieb:


> was meint ihr?



Wie immer: Stahlfeder- damit dürfte das Problem gelöst sein (und nicht nur kaschiert, wie es Luftfedern mit ihrer Lowspeeddruckstufe machen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (6. Juni 2010)

Genau das wollt ich halt nicht! die fox wiegt laut liste 2.2 kilo die lyrik solo air 2.2kilo und die 2step air sogar 2.4 kilo 

was die lyrik coil u-turn wiegt will ich fast nicht wissen.

Ich hab ja kein leichtes rad gekauft um es für viel geld noch künstlich zu beschweren.

was meinst du mit "nur kaschieren" ?


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Juni 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Genau das wollt ich halt nicht! die fox wiegt laut liste 2.2 kilo die lyrik solo air 2.2kilo und die 2step air sogar 2.4 kilo
> 
> was die lyrik coil u-turn wiegt will ich fast nicht wissen.
> 
> ...



Mit der LS Druckstufe kann ich die Gabel so trimmen, das sie eben nicht an jeder Stufe durchrauscht. Dann hat sie allerdings ein sehr bescheidenes Ansprechverhalten. 
Für vielleicht 200gr mehr bekommst du mit einer Stahlfeder ein traumhaftes Ansprechen und die angenehme, lineare Federkennlinie.


----------



## hopfer (6. Juni 2010)

Coil ist zwar besser aber die solo air ist schon nicht schlecht.
meinst du mit durchsacken an stufen das sie durch den Federweg rauscht und mehr als 10cm nutzt?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Juni 2010)

Mal die Gewichte: 
Lyrik DH Solo Air:.........2187g
Lyrik DH Coil:..............2367g
Lyrik DH 2-Step:.........2400g
Lyrik DH U-Turn:.........2431g
Da ist di Coil doch glatt leichter als die 2-Step!

Ich hab auch Lyrik 2 Step, solo Air, dann Totem Solo Air gefahren. Jetzt Totem Coil. Mein Fazit: Ab 160 mm Federweg kommt mir keien Luftgabel mehr ans Bike. 
Das mir der Low Speed Dämpfung ist immer nur ein Kaschieren der Luft- Schwächen. Sobald man bergab richtig Gewicht auf der Gabel hat nutzt die LS- Dämpfung gar nichts mehr. Da ist die Gabel eh schon sehr stark im Federweg.
Keep it simple, was nicht drin ist kann auch nicht kaputt gehen. Mir ist es völlig wurscht ob die LS Druckstufe nun arbeitet oder nicht. Bei der Stahlfeder ist das zweitrangig.


----------



## eL (7. Juni 2010)

Servus

das mit den gewichten ist auf jeden fall seltsam!!!
da wäre die u-turn dann meine wahl denn verstellbarkeit sollte schon sein an einem tourenbock

Also folgendes:

Wenn man mal ne stufe etwas langsamer fährt rauscht die gabel natürlich fast bis unten durch. finde ich als sehr lästig.
ich hätte gerne wenn man die gabel langsam durchdrückt mehr druckstufe als wenn mann sie schnell durchdrückt.
umgekehrtes prodedal??
floodgate bei rockshox??
mehr lowspeed druckstufe??

wie man das auch nennen mag!!

oder versteh ich da was falsch??


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Juni 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> das mit den gewichten ist auf jeden fall seltsam!!!
> da wäre die u-turn dann meine wahl denn verstellbarkeit sollte schon sein an einem tourenbock
> ...



Ich kann dir jetzt nicht mehr ganz folgen, aber meine Lyrik U-Turn Coil hat auch noch High- und Lowspeeddruckstufe. Für jeden Blödsinn einstellbar, ein tolles Spielzeug.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juni 2010)

Irgend jemand hat die Hebel und Schrauben rechts an der Gabel mal als 3-Wochen-Hebel bezeichnet: 3 Wochen spielt man dran rum, dann ist der Spieltrieb am neuen erloschen um man lässt es wie es ist.


----------



## Paolo (8. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Irgend jemand hat die Hebel und Schrauben rechts an der Gabel mal als 3-Wochen-Hebel bezeichnet: 3 Wochen spielt man dran rum, dann ist der Spieltrieb am neuen erloschen um man lässt es wie es ist.



Wenn du den Talas Hebel meinst dann mag das so sein. Mit den anderen Einstellrädern etc. verstellt man aber wichtige Dinge wie Druck- und Zugstufendämpfung. Evtl. auch noch unterschieden in High- und Lowspeed.
Da sollte die Einstellung schon passen. Dann aber lässt man die in der Regel aber auch in Ruhe.


----------



## Paolo (8. Juni 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ne stufe etwas langsamer fährt rauscht die gabel natürlich fast bis unten durch. finde ich als sehr lästig.
> ich hätte gerne wenn man die gabel langsam durchdrückt mehr druckstufe als wenn mann sie schnell durchdrückt.



Also soo natürlich ist das auch nicht das die Gabel fast komplett durchdrückt wenn du Langsam einen Absatz herunterfährst.
Das ist dann auch eher die Lowspeed Druckstufe.
Highspeed Druckstufe brauchst du auf jeden Fall. Gerade wenn du die Gabel soft abgestimmt hast. Sonst schlägt sie dir doch sofort durch wenn es etwas härter zur Sache geht.
Das ist auch gerade der Trend an der Hinterachse. Softer Dämpfer mit relativ viel Highspeed Druckstufe.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (8. Juni 2010)

Paolo schrieb:


> Also soo natürlich ist das auch nicht das die Gabel fast komplett durchdrückt wenn du Langsam einen Absatz herunterfährst.
> Das ist dann auch eher die Lowspeed Druckstufe.
> Highspeed Druckstufe brauchst du auf jeden Fall. Gerade wenn du die Gabel soft abgestimmt hast. Sonst schlägt sie dir doch sofort durch wenn es etwas härter zur Sache geht.
> Das ist auch gerade der Trend an der Hinterachse. Softer Dämpfer mit relativ viel Highspeed Druckstufe.


Wenn die Verstellung Druckstufendämpfungen dann auch funktionieren  
Bis zu den 2009er MC Einheit von RS habe ich keine Unterschiede zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu feststellen können. 
Aber warscheinlich bin auch nur zu unsensibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Wenn die Verstellung Druckstufendämpfungen dann auch funktionieren
> Bis zu den 2009er MC Einheit von RS habe ich keine Unterschiede zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu feststellen können.
> Aber warscheinlich bin auch nur zu unsensibel.



Meine 3. (!) Dämpferkartusche (Gabel BJ 08) hat dann funktioniert. Die Verstellung der LS HS macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, um das Rad an verschiedene Einsatzbereiche anzupassen. Tour- alles offen, Bikepark- jeweils ca. 8 von 12 Klicks geschlossen. Der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar.
Wenn du von der LS nichts spürst, dann ist die Kartusche wohl defekt, oder auch zuwenig  Öl drin.


----------

